
Show HN: DBngin – All-in-one database version management tool on Mac - bit_4l
https://dbngin.com/
======
bit_4l
DBngin is a handy app for setting up and managing local database server on
Mac:

\- It’s lightweight. Hundreds time lighter than Docker.

\- It’s very simple. Create, start, and stop servers with some simple clicks.

\- It supports multiple drivers, including MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, and more
to come

\- You can create and manage multiple servers with various versions and ports.

\- It’s free

